
Show HN: Will your cold email generate replies? - romainsimon
https://www.datananas.com/en/cold-email
======
romainsimon
Hi !

We just built a simple tool to evaluate if your cold email will generate
replies.

You can also submit it to get a detailed report with advices to improve it.

Data comes from analyzing reply rates from our customers and confirmed by the
following research paper : "Characterizing and Predicting Enterprise Email
Reply Behavior" (Yang et al. 2017)

Let me know what you think about it and how I could improve it :)

------
htmlcolor
Yes, the article I was looking for. Your article gives me another approach on
the subject. I hope to read more articles from you.
[http://htmlcolorspicker.com](http://htmlcolorspicker.com)

